# Juno First Outing Silverstone



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Although a very wet day the car had a good first outing at Silverstone!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

One from the rear


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Side view


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Rear Side View


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

And The Oily Bit


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Serious Aero


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Is it a v de v spec car? or are you going to run it in the oss championship?
very quick cars these!!!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

ANDY H said:


> Is it a v de v spec car? or are you going to run it in the oss championship?
> very quick cars these!!!


Yes its a V DE V spec Juno, just track days for fun


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Hope to get out in the dry next time !


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

On Track


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

very nice. 

what's the weight of this thing? 

I have a few K20s about if you need anything?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Umar said:


> very nice.
> 
> what's the weight of this thing?
> 
> I have a few K20s about if you need anything?


Its was 534kgs on the scales, thanks for info on the K20's


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Its was 534kgs on the scales, thanks for info on the K20's


wow. just wow. I'm jealous.
the power to weight is atleast 380bhp to the tonne I believe?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Umar said:


> wow. just wow. I'm jealous.
> the power to weight is atleast 380bhp to the tonne I believe?


Engine is Mountune 260BHP,yep that's about 380


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks like an amazing car Baz. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> It looks like an amazing car Baz. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


Thanks Mate I cant wait to see it in the dry,Lol


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Thanks Mate I cant wait to see it in the dry,Lol



Im very interested to see how it goes as Im very tempted.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Im very interested to see how it goes as Im very tempted.


Good Choice, you do get wet though Lol


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

so annoying and selfish cars like this....


they should have 2 seats so I can passenger !


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

nick the tubman said:


> so annoying and selfish cars like this....
> 
> 
> they should have 2 seats so I can passenger !


They sorta have but passengers need to be about 7stone and 5foot 2 Lol


----------

